# Did the Markham/Scarboro tour...



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

A friend and I have been planning to head east from Burlington to check out all the stores we keep hearing about. We finally did it today! 
We hit Sea U Marine (cool store but I decided not to get the Current fixture cuz I really want LEDs and there weren't any on the one they had), then Franks, Dragon King, and Garden (glad to finally see them but they weren't so much our "thing").
Then Indoor Jungle and Big Al's on Kennedy. I've never been there before so I don't know what it's normally like, but it really looks like IJ's circling the bowl. No product at all and we were completely ignored by the staff. The fish room's still closed. BUT the Big Al's there is AWESOME! Compared to the ones I usually go to (Hamilton, Oakville, Mississauga) it was clean, well organized, well stocked, and I didn't spot a single dead fish. The fish all looked healthy, and even the puffers were fat and happy, unlike the emaciated, sickly ones I see at most stores. 
Then on to Finatics. No doubt there as to what their passion is...if I ever get around to setting up my shellie tank, or want any other cichlid, that's the place! 
Next was NAFB. Wow, just wow. They had sooooo many beautiful corals, I was in awe. Unfortunately, I'm not adding anything to my tank right now but my friend go a really great elegance coral. 
What a fun day


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

haha seem like you had fun


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow that was some trip!!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

It was so much fun...I need to buy some lottery tickets this week cuz there's sooooo much I've love to do


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

i would love that trip...im from out of the city and one day i will take a pocket full of cash myself and do the tour...unfortunately i dont have any crazy fish nut buddies to venture with


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, I didn't spend a cent, except for gas...I don't want to add anything to my tank right now because i'm treating an issue that my puffer is having, and also because my lighting isn't adequate for much of the cool stuff I saw. But it was very cool to check everything out. Alone or with a friend, I would recommend it. I'll bet if you posted here, you'd find someone interested in making the trip with you! Next time I'd like to get an earlier start so we can check out Menagerie as well


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

How many hours in total was your trip? Btw, you did not visit Lucky Aquarium...IMHO I think it is one of the best lfs in that area.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

We left Burlington around 12:30 and were home by 6, with no rushing... Don't know how we missed Lucky's...I went from the list of stores here but I guess Lucky's got lost in the transition from a-k and l-z...oops...next time...


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

carmenh said:


> We left Burlington around 12:30 and were home by 6, with no rushing... Don't know how we missed Lucky's...I went from the list of stores here but I guess Lucky's got lost in the transition from a-k and l-z...oops...next time...


Less than 6 hours is not bad. Hopefully next time you will bring home lots of fishy.


----------

